Ask HN: What are some items you have on your desk? - k4ch0w
======
FiatLuxDave
Survey meter (Geiger counter), big book of table of radioactive isotopes, in-
vivo dosimetry system, lab notebooks, radon monitor, funny card from co-
workers (outside: "Want to hear something really fun about science?" inside:
"You would. Nerd."), polycarbonate art piece, computer, phone. And around 10^2
post-it notes.

------
SamReidHughes
It's actually a folding table.

There's two laptops, a monitor, mousepad, fluorescent desk lamp, supermarket
receipt, mouse, MP3/CD player, flashlight, waterproof Walkman (currently
charging), a large mug of tea, two Sharpie markers, some opened envelopes, a
few watches, tape measure, slide rule, notebook, miscellaneous detached legal
pad paper, a pencil sharpener that's not plugged in, a couple of books, a
mechanical pencil, stapler, old broken headphones, a hard drive, some
batteries, and a small bicycle front point-light.

------
JoeAltmaier
LED lantern (to donate to the Scouts); burglar alarm kit; funnel for oil
change; deck of cards for prototype game; pitch folder for a startup; glasses
case; blank paper notebook I write all my design points in; CDs for various
obsolete games; package of brass fittings for air pump; plexiglass frame with
pictures of my kids about 20 years ago; ancient mouse pad advertising a
friends long-defunct company; Program for St Olaf College Christmas Festival;
my badge as a Credentials Committee Member for 2016 Democratic county
convention; carved pencil holder with image of Ganesh; 21" LCD monitor;
GigaWare keyboard and Lenovo mouse.

~~~
roryisok
> deck of cards for prototype game

Do tell

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I sponsored a game club (ok I buy the pizza) for some teenagers. They invented
games. Hobo Hoedown. Orion Empire. Merchants of Ur. Bloodline. Gangsta.
Holmgang.

Its Hobo cards on my desk (plus some stray pasteboard printed cards from a
game that never got off the ground). You have a Hobo, Dumpster Dive (draw from
the Dumpster deck) to outfit your hobo until you have Shirt and Pants slots
filled at least, then draw Grifter cards to Fight! Opponents like the Home-
owners Association, Burger Stand Doug, or Ed the Bicylist. Then you roll dice
against their Power, have to make as many successes as the number of fights
you've won. Add dice to roll by equipping Bicycle Chain, Dead Cat or even
Jorts!

Yeah, not very correct but a big hit with everybody who's play-tested it.

------
roryisok
What an odd question.

Like a few others I believe in a clutter free work environment. However, life
doesn't, and my desk is a mess. I clear it once a month, but after a week it's
piled high with junk. Right now, USB cables, batteries, notes, documents,
bills, tools, pen drives and sd cards, toys to be fixed, books , cable ties,
scraps of wrapping paper, tape, a pair of socks, lego bits, a battery from an
old phone, the back panel from a Samsung tablet. I can't even see my keyboard
right now. Major clean required before I can do any work

------
twobyfour
Laptop riser. Rarely used external monitor. Snacks. Hand sanitizer. Black pen,
red pen, sharpie. Noise canceling headphones. Box of business cards. Meeting
agenda printout with notes waiting to be transcribed. Scrap paper. External
backup drive. Desk lamp. Other desk lamp that needs rewiring. Box of Kleenex.
Coin rolls waiting to go to the bank. Coaster. "Junk drawer" box. Router. Pad
of sticky notes.

------
Eridrus
[https://topatoco.com/products/kcg-tfdog-
plush](https://topatoco.com/products/kcg-tfdog-plush)

------
dasmoth
Beyond the computer and monitor: headphones; lip balm; couple of spare
adaptors (I'm currently juggling two laptops, one which is thoroughly USB-
Cified and one which... isn't); stud finder; pencil.

It's relatively clear at the moment. I'm definitely not one of those people
who sees tidiness as a moral good. As long as I can find the stuff I need, I'm
happy.

------
rzzzwilson
I have a small desk, about 1.6m by 0.6m. At the moment, it has my laptop and
mouse, five USB external drives, notepads, pens, pencils, etc. On the other
half of the desk is a Rigol DS1054Z oscilloscope, 24v power supply, power
controller and an A3 cutting board with a small handful of leads, components
and two small prototype boards with my latest projects.

------
muzani
My desk is as clean as possible. Keyboard, 4K monitor, SD monitor, mouse,
place for cup. I clear it every evening before I go home.

Bookshelf: some religious stuff, a plant pot, D&D books (they're the prettiest
books I have), one algorithm book.

Middle shelf is purposely kept empty. I put everything I want to remind myself
to take out of the room - keys, wallet, phone, cups, plates, pizza boxes.

------
ivthreadp110
A clock on PST (I live in EST). 3d Printed various objects. 3d Printer (I
overtook the desk next to me). Lots of clutter. Papers, Misc. Junk. Misc D&D
items (Team building). Peak Proformer Award 2017 (Q1). Scatterd notebooks and
pens. Of course Computer, 2 monitors, 3rd USB smaller monitor. Nurf Gun.
Cirtic Acid. Water bottle. Chromebook as aux computer.

------
vjankov
I'm a big believer in a clutter free work environment so I only have what I
NEED.

So: 1\. 27in monitor

2\. MBP stand for my laptop which I use as a second screen

3\. Matias mechanical keyboard

4\. Wireless mouse + mousepad

5\. Coffee mug

Occasionally I pull out a notepad, but I've found that using the Notes app on
my laptop works better for me.

------
chad_strategic
I like to keep a clean desk, the cleaner the desk the better my mental state.
However I do leave checks and dollars bills on the desk, it’s like some kind
crazy motivation.

------
jackgolding
2 Monitors, Keyboard, Mouse, Mouse Pad, Pen, Notepad, Phone Charger and
Headphones. Not too exciting but that's all I need!

------
dukeflukem
A laptop with broken screen connected to cheap monitor using VGA cable. Some
crayons and a barbie.

------
mod
Speakers, keyboard, mouse, mousepad, 4 books.

------
bckygldstn
Lots of plants.

------
mivo
Display, mechanical keyboard, two studio monitors (speakers), audio interface,
scanner, mouse and pad, a kalimba and two juggling balls (just starting out!)
that double as kind of stress balls.

